
One space between each sentence, they said. Science just proved them wrong - prostoalex
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2018/05/04/one-space-between-each-sentence-they-said-science-just-proved-them-wrong-2/
======
ColinWright
Discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17005686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17005686)

Previous submissions, some with comments, here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17005472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17005472)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17005247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17005247)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17004639](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17004639)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17004222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17004222)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17002396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17002396)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16999962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16999962)
(3 comments)

